# One Heck Of A Hunter (Graphic)



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

If your a Goat lover get out the Kleenix.

[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=DwepjctCkL0[/ame]

big rockpile


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
Might have to get me an Egale and go hunting.

Or stay at home and train the Egale to go out kill 
and bring is back home to my house.


bumpus
.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

apparently you haven't seen the video of the british falconer using one to catch roe deer


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Pops2 said:


> apparently you haven't seen the video of the british falconer using one to catch roe deer


I have.

big rockpile


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Double WOW as we have to use five letters


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Just wish I knew what the guy was saying the whole time, very interesting.


----------



## jil101ca (Jul 2, 2007)

It say the video has been removed...


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

Yeah, someone from PETA probably protested.


----------

